# rickyzz's typical diet



## rickyzz (Feb 6, 2006)

breakfast:toast w/margarine & scrambled eggs, big bowl of apple cinnamon cheerios,glass of vanilla protein shake,glass of milk

supper:italianeggroll,skor blizzard,glass of chocolate milk,300mcg of biotin,bigbowl of banananut cereal


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 6, 2006)

You only eat twice a day??????? Also... this should be in the diet & nutrition section, unless you're planning on updating it regularly...


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

rickyzz said:
			
		

> breakfast:toast w/margarine & scrambled eggs, big bowl of apple cinnamon cheerios,glass of vanilla protein shake,glass of milk
> 
> supper:italianeggroll,skor blizzard,glass of chocolate milk,300mcg of biotin,bigbowl of banananut cereal


I would throw in a 12 pack of beer and a pizza somewhere.....other than that the diet looks great.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 7, 2006)

This is a joke right?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> This is a joke right?





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would throw in a 12 pack of beer and a pizza somewhere.....other than that the diet looks great.


----------

